# Military Jury Convicts Sergeant of Murder of own troops



## Quiet Riot (21 Apr 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=691706

FORT BRAGG, N.C. Apr 21, 2005 â â€ An Army sergeant was convicted Thursday by a military jury of premeditated murder and attempted murder in a grenade and rifle attack that killed two of his comrades and wounded 14 others in Kuwait during the opening days of the Iraq war. 
Hasan Akbar, 33, now faces a possible death penalty, which the 15-member jury will consider at a hearing that begins Monday. 
Prosecutors say Hasan Akbar, 33, told investigators he launched the attack because he was concerned U.S. troops would kill fellow Muslims in Iraq. They said he coolly carried out the attack to achieve "maximum carnage."  The verdict came after 2 1/2 hours of deliberations following seven days of testimony in a court-martial the first time since the Vietnam era that an American has been prosecuted on charges of murdering a fellow soldier during wartime.

With friends like this guy who needs enemies.  Makes me reconsider all the flak that's being tossed at our recruiting center for digging too deep and taking too long to process people, who knows maybe this guy would've been denied before he even got into the army.  I hope this guy gets what he deserves.


----------



## Canadian Sig (25 Apr 2005)

Makes me wonder if we do a deep enough background check on our applicants. I know CSIS is busy as hell with the security clearances we submit but this is scary!


----------



## JasonH (29 Apr 2005)

> *U.S. soldier sentenced to death*
> Akbar apologized for killing comrades in 101st Airborne
> 
> Thursday, April 28, 2005 Posted: 10:32 PM EDT (0232 GMT)
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (29 Apr 2005)

Good, although I think they should hang the bugger....


----------



## JasonH (29 Apr 2005)

Fireing squad sounds better


----------

